# Shopping for DVD/Bluray Player



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

after ridding it of its dust, i turned on my xbox 360 for the first time in over a year today. i decided im going to try to sell it since waiting will only lessen its worth. 

id like to use the earnings to buy a dvd player or bluray player (wtv people are using nowadays).. I havent used either a dvd player in a LONG time since everything on my home theatre system is digital with xbmc and a dedicated pc. and ive never had a bluray player. id basically just like to put a dvd or bluray play to have there in case my family even has optimal media they'd like to play, since my htpc doesn't have an optical drive (there was no room) and the xbox 360's sole purpose has been for discs (in case) for the last couple of years.

so what's on the market? dont know the first thing about dvd or bluray players, although i would like it to have the ability to read virtually any media i burn, since im in the habbit of making my own content

any help is appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Solidify Take a look on Amazon Amazon.com: blue ray player
You can pick up BR from $33 to $100s you also have internet ready,wifi,wifi ready so there is a fair amount of choice, Do you really think there will be anyone buying BR discs at home. Worth considering first.


----------

